# Pause einfügen?



## Borntokill (18. Jan 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Uhr programmiert die von 00:00:00 bis 23:59:59 läuft. Es funktioniert zwar alles, aber ich will das es zwischen den Sekunden immer eine Sekunde Abstand gibt. Könnt ihr mir bitte den Befehl dazu sagen?

MfG

Borntokill




PS: Hier mal die Syntax:


```
public void verarbeitung (){
		for (h=0; h<=23; h++){
			for (m=0; m<=59; m++){
				for (s=0; s<=59; s++){
					System.out.println(""+h+":"+m+":"+s+"");
				}
			}
		}
	}

int h,m,s;

}
```


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

```
Thread.sleep(timeInMilliseconds);
```
Übrigens, schau dir mal SimpleDateFormat an  :lol:


----------



## DiJA (18. Jan 2007)

Ich weiß nicht wie kompliziert du das Treiben willst, aber eine schöne Möglichkeit wäre mit Threads (Doku hier). Die Methode Thread.sleep(t_in_millisek) könnte dann den Prozess 1 Sekunde ruhen lassen. Ich drücken mich deswegen so undeutlich aus, weil ich selber noch nicht soviel mit Threads gemacht hab und auch nicht so genau bBescheid weiß .

Da war einer schneller ^


----------



## Borntokill (18. Jan 2007)

Erstmal Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, aber es funktioniert nicht richtig. Wenn ich 1000 ms warten will kann mir einer dann bitte mal die genaue Syntax hinschreiben? 

Ich hab das: Thread.sleep(1000); aber wie gesagt das macht eclipse mir rot und zeigt mir folgenden Fehler an: Unhandled exeption type InterruptedExeption


----------



## DiJA (18. Jan 2007)

```
public void verarbeitung () throws InterruptedException{
      for (h=0; h<=23; h++){
         for (m=0; m<=59; m++){
            for (s=0; s<=59; s++){
                        Thread.sleep(1000);
               System.out.println(""+h+":"+m+":"+s+"");
            }
         }
      }
   }

int h,m,s;

}
```

Probier mal so.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Auf den kleinen Button links neben dem Fehler klicken und "surround with try/catch block" auswählen


----------

